# OT: Tisdale



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Did anyone else sit through that marathon jam session that was the Waymond Tisdale performance before the Kings game?

My gosh. It was like 3 minutes long.

Ed O.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A little long, but not bad...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> A little long, but not bad...


He's good at what he does... I enjoy the CD "Power Forward" as much as the next guy (actually I own it, but I don't think I ever listened to it) but it was too long.

Ed O.


----------

